# Goldfische fressen Wasserlinsen?



## Perby (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Goldfische aus meinem Teich in ein separates Aquarium gesetzt. In diese Aquarium habe ich aus dem Süßwasserbecken mehrere Händevoll __ Wasserlinsen gesetzt, damit in dem Goldfischbecken auch ein paar Pflänzchen vorhanden sind.
Mir ist schon vorher aufgefallen, dass der Kot der Goldfische grün ist und heute habe ich entdeckt, dass wirklich alle Wasserlinsen verschwunden sind. Die Goldfische habe sie aufgefressen.

Tun Sie dies auch im Gartenteich? Dann könnte ich die Wasserlinsen aus dem Süßwasseraquarium immer in den Teich setzen, also natürliches Grünfutter quasi, oder überwuchert mir dann der Teich?

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Goldfische fressen  Wasserlinsen?*

Hallo!

da wuchert nix, bei mir sind die schneller weg als ne Handvoll Futter 

LG Susanne


----------



## schrebergarten (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Goldfische fressen  Wasserlinsen?*

Servus,
habe das selbe Problem, nur sind es bei mir nicht die Wasserlinsen, sondern hauptsächlich meine Unterwasserpflanzen.
Aber wenn ich es richtig beobachtet habe sind es nicht nur die Goldis, sondern auch die Goldorfen. Ich glaub die __ spinnen einfach, fressen einfach alles.
Am besten schmeckt denen die __ Wasserpest, die kann ich einsetzen wie ich will, bis ich schau ist die wieder weg.
Aber schön ist es, wenn ich denen etwas von meinem Kopfsalat verfüttere, da ist richtig was los:hai.
Beim Dehner habe ich sogar schon "__ Goldfisch-Snack" aus Wasserpflanzen gesehen.
Vielleicht hat einer ja eine Idee wie man die Pflanzen durchbringt ohne das alles gefressen wird.
MfG Tom.


----------



## Joerg (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Goldfische fressen  Wasserlinsen?*

Bei mir wuchern die Wasserlinsen ohne Ende und ich muss fast täglich was rausholen, damit nicht die ganze Oberfläche zuwächst.
Anderen Koihaltern nehme gerne mal ein große Portion Grünfutter mit.

Sobald einer mal damit angefangen hat, sollten es die anderen auch nachmachen. Bei mir hat nur noch keiner angefangen.
Auch die anderen Pflanzen werden alle in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## younha (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Goldfische fressen  Wasserlinsen?*

Hallo, fressen die Golfische auch Quelmoos??????????? ich habe nämlich vor meine Algen mit __ Quellmoos zu bekämpfen und nun lese ich, dass die Fische Unterwasserpflanzen vernaschen :?

über eine antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar

Gruß
Younha


----------



## admh (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Goldfische fressen  Wasserlinsen?*

Goldfische fressen Wasserlinsen?

Dann muss ich mir, wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre keine Gedanken machen, dass mir die Goldfische verhungern.
Wasserlinsen sind genug da.


----------



## wkremer (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Goldfische fressen  Wasserlinsen?*

Damit ich nicht einen neuen Thread aufmachen brauche, hier noch ne Frage zu den Goldis.

Fressen die Biester auch Krebsscheren,
haben die so einen Hunger oder ist das normal?

Von den 5 ehemals vorhandenen Krebsscheren sind noch 2 in Fragmenten vorhanden.

P.S. Habe 2 größere (ca. 15cm) und 4 kleine (ca. 5cm ) Goldis


----------



## lonely (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Goldfische fressen  Wasserlinsen?*

Bei mir Fressen sie zwar die Wasserlinsen. Aber die anderen Pflanzen wie __ Schilf, Seerosen, __ Wasserstern,Wassernadel, __ Wasserpest bleiben verschont.


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Goldfische fressen  Wasserlinsen?*

Hi!  unsre Krebsscheren sind auch gefuttert worden.. 40 Stück!!!  über Nacht weg!!!   ich fütter nun immer Salat, dann gehts


----------



## andreas w. (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Goldfische fressen  Wasserlinsen?*

Hallo Susanne, Deinen Schlussatz find ich ja Endgeil ! Endlich mal wieder was originelles.

Das mit dem Salat würd ich mir verkneifen. Kann mit den Krebsscheren (40stück über Nacht ???) zu tun haben.


----------

